# Automator pour ffmpeg



## jepotier (17 Mars 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

je chercher à créer un process automator avec ffmpeg pour encoder des .mov en xvid, et avec des settings particulier.

Je suis tombé sur ce post :
http://forums.macg.co/applications/action-ffmpegx-pour-automator-155241.html

je l'ai testé et l'automatisation ne fonctionne que sur le premier fichier de la pile!!!

Étant donné que ce post date un peu, je voulais savoir si l'un d'entre nous avait trouvé comment faire ou trouvé une autre solution ?

j'ai essayé aussi de toucher à l'apple script mais je galère un max, et comme je n'y comprends rien, une solution plus simple me serait d'un grand secours!!!

Merci pour vos réponses


----------

